# *** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: 034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High-Flow Intake Manifold ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ACTIVE*

We're having an introductory special on our Transverse 1.8T High Flow Intake Manifold! [up]

*034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High Flow Intake Manifold - Click Here to Order!*

*Retail:* $599.99 + Shipping
*Introductory Special:* *$499.99 + Shipping*

*Sale Ends 10/12/2013!*

​
034Motorsport's Transverse 1.8T High Flow Intake Manifold has finally arrived! 

This manifold was designed to be a direct bolt-in replacement for the stock intake manifold, and features a modular design, with a rotatable plenum that allows for driver side or passenger side throttle body locations.

Featuring a 1.85L plenum, the 034Motorsport High Flow Intake Manifold was engineered not only for high-horsepower, big turbo builds, but also to offer noticeable improvements in low-end and midrange power, even on stock turbo configurations.

*Features:*


Manufactured from A356 Using Low-Pressure Die Casting for Superior Quality and Surface Finish
High Flow and High Velocity Tapered Runners
Large Low-Profile Airhorns and Smooth Plenum Interior for Improved Airflow Characteristics
Angled Runners and Indexed Throttle Body Position for Optimal Fitment and Intake Routing
"Stealth" Mounting Bosses for Nitrous or Methanol Injection
Provisions for Stock or 80mm Throttle Bodies
Complete with Vacuum Provisions - No Extra Vacuum Manifold Needed!
Available In Large Port and Small Port Configurations
Developed in partnership with GRAMS Performance

*What's Included:*


034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High Flow Intake Manifold
Vacuum Port Fittings
Vacuum Port Plugs
Copper Sealing Washers
Plenum-to-Runner Gasket
Plenum-to-Runner Hardware

*Fitment:*


1996 - 2003 Audi A3/S3 (8L) - 1.8T (180HP & 225HP)
1998 - 2006 Audi TT (8N) - 1.8T (180HP & 225HP)
1999 - 2005 Volkswagen Golf / GLI / GTI / Jetta / New Beetle (MkIV) - 1.8T

*Available Options:*


Small Port or Large Port
GRAMS Performance 70mm DBW Throttle Body - Requires Modified Throttle Body Hose

*Runner Balance:*


Runner 1 - 290.424839 CFM
Runner 2 - 289.215817 CFM
Runner 3 - 288.897168 CFM
Runner 4 - 289.169699 CFM

*Small Port Stock Turbo Dyno Results:*



*CFD Analysis:*



*Optional 70mm DBW Throttle Body Upgrade:*



*Orders will ship in the order that they were placed, based on product availability. Small Port Manifolds will ship first, followed by Large Port Manifolds, then 70mm Throttle Body upgrades. Small Port Manifolds are ready to ship, and Large Port Manifolds are being machined. Plug-In DBW 70mm Throttle Body Upgrades are being machined as well. Small Port Manifold dyno testing for big turbo setups will be posted ASAP.*

*Click Here to Order!*

Feel free to contact me via email or PM if you have any questions! []

​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*** Placeholder for small port big turbo dyno testing. ***


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: 034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High-Flow Intake Mani...*

Now that just looks awesome. Excited to see the BT results :thumbup:

Any pictures of the vacuum provisions?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

suffocatemymind said:


> Now that just looks awesome. Excited to see the BT results :thumbup:
> 
> Any pictures of the vacuum provisions?


We have BT results for big port, and will be testing small port vs small port (stock) on a GTX2867 car on Monday. :thumbup:

Vacuum provisions can be seen on the top right of the first picture. There are additional ports on the bottom of the runners, near the stock location.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Any test runs on a TT 225 K04?
Does the IAT sensor harness need to be extended?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> Any test runs on a TT 225 K04?
> Does the IAT sensor harness need to be extended?


None on a TT225 yet, but if a local customer picks one up, we'll definitely do before + after. There are gains even on K03 cars, and much larger gains with big turbo vehicles, so the TT225 K04 should be somewhere in the middle. :thumbup:

The IAT sensor harness does not need to be extended.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Looks like a well engineered manifold, looking forward to placing an order.

Did you test with a larger plenum at all? I'm surprised that your unit landed with a volume that's 0.9L less than your main competitor. They seemed to achieve great results at 2.75L, I'm curious what you saw during your testing that lead to the final configuration.

I will definitely provide you with before and after dyno results so you can inform the hybrid turbo crowd what to expect :beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

4ceFed4 said:


> Looks like a well engineered manifold, looking forward to placing an order.
> 
> Did you test with a larger plenum at all? I'm surprised that your unit landed with a volume that's 0.9L less than your main competitor. They seemed to achieve great results at 2.75L, I'm curious what you saw during your testing that lead to the final configuration.


We did do testing with various rapid prototype plenums, and stayed with the 1.85L plenum since it offered the best gains throughout the powerband for the broadest range of enthusiasts.

This manifold was meant mostly for the 300-500 WHP range, and offers performance on-par with some of the other larger options out there, even at 600+ WHP.

A similarly-engineered manifold with a larger plenum may have marginally better performance on aggressively cammed, big, big turbo setups. There are a number of other options out there with large plenums, if that's what you're after. :thumbup:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> We did do testing with various rapid prototype plenums, and stayed with the 1.85L plenum since it offered the best gains throughout the powerband for the broadest range of enthusiasts.
> 
> This manifold was meant mostly for the 300-500 WHP range, and offers performance on-par with some of the other larger options out there, even at 600+ WHP.
> 
> A similarly-engineered manifold with a larger plenum may have marginally better performance on aggressively cammed, big, big turbo setups. There are a number of other options out there with large plenums, if that's what you're after. :thumbup:


I am more concerned with a wider powerband since the car is almost exclusively used for autocross and HPDEs. I have no plans to ever put a large turbo that targets top end gains, so this looks like a good fit. 

Your website is giving me FedEx Home Delivery shipping rates for a commercial address, is there a way to get regular FedEx Ground rates to display?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

4ceFed4 said:


> I am more concerned with a wider powerband since the car is almost exclusively used for autocross and HPDEs. I have no plans to ever put a large turbo that targets top end gains, so this looks like a good fit.
> 
> Your website is giving me FedEx Home Delivery shipping rates for a commercial address, is there a way to get regular FedEx Ground rates to display?


Send me a PM with your info (name, email, shipping address) and I can give you a quote. Should be a few bucks cheaper. :thumbup:


----------



## Nateness (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow. This looks very good. I'm really looking forward to the additional dyno data.


So when is the longitudinal version anticipated to be available?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

ill prob go for that early next year:thumbup::thumbup:

I have a mk2 gti 1.8t 6spd with a hx27w ( close to a gt28r ) 300-350 whp range is what im hoping to be at. 

It'll be used mostly for track days and some drag . i would like to keep the quick spool i have now. will this I.M help spool or delay it??

Thanks :beer:
more info on my sig


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We have BT results for big port, and will be testing small port vs small port (stock) on a GTX2867 car on Monday. :thumbup:
> 
> Vacuum provisions can be seen on the top right of the first picture. There are additional ports on the bottom of the runners, near the stock location.



REALLY excited to hear your testing on a GTX2867.. Thats my exact set up! 

You you have the largeport data on this turbo also?


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We have BT results for big port, and will be testing small port vs small port (stock) on a GTX2867 car on Monday. :thumbup:
> 
> Vacuum provisions can be seen on the top right of the first picture. There are additional ports on the bottom of the runners, near the stock location.



REALLY excited to hear your testing on a GTX2867.. Thats my set up! 

You you have the largeport data on this turbo also?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> None on a TT225 yet, but if a local customer picks one up, we'll definitely do before + after. There are gains even on K03 cars, and much larger gains with big turbo vehicles, so the TT225 K04 should be somewhere in the middle. :thumbup:
> 
> The IAT sensor harness does not need to be extended.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks like a quality piece :thumbup:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Its monday, super eager to see more Data!


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> Its monday, super eager to see more Data!


x2 :beer:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Small Port GTX2867R Dyno Testing:*

We had one of our local customers swing by to do some back-to-back comparisons of the final production Transverse 1.8T High-Flow Intake Manifold.

Results are below. Nothing was changed on the car except for the intake manifold. Runs were done on 91 octane fuel at ~18 PSI of boost.

*Disclaimer:* This is on our new Mustang dyno, which is currently reading incredibly low. We are working with Mustang engineers on the dyno calibrations.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Could you please post a picture of the bottom of the manifold/runners. Need to see if I can tap in my water/meth direct port injection.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Could you please post a picture of the bottom of the manifold/runners. Need to see if I can tap in my water/meth direct port injection.


There are bosses on the bottom of the runners meant specifically for that. :thumbup:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Sold. Next Thursday I get paid, the order will be coming then.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *Small Port GTX2867R Dyno Testing:*


+22 HP up top is pretty impressive, and it looks like its really adding some serious torque on the top end as well. I'm still debating on your 70mm throttle body vs the 80mm Hemi. I'll be in touch soon :thumbup:


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Can you please tell me what size vac port fittings are included?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: 034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High-Flow Intake Mani...*



VW indahouse said:


> Can you please tell me what size vac port fittings are included?


I will double-check when I get back into the office tomorrow. Should be the same size as the OEM offerings.


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I will double-check when I get back into the office tomorrow. Should be the same size as the OEM offerings.


:beer:

For reference my stock smallport has;

2 x 4mm 
1 x 8mm 
1 x 12mm nipples

Cheers


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

def want to see some photos and size of the runners for the large port setup. will an hemi 80mm t-body bolt right on to this manifold? is there an O-ring to seal the 2 half together. the stealth bungs are making me think about making a change. where are these being cast? usa, ca or other? any chance for us who buy one of the introductory specials being able to get machining of the W/M bosses taken care of? sure i could do it my self but your equipment is a touch nicer than the drill/hand tap raping id be doing.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

data is inconclusive until someone goes and has it done on their car on a shop dyno that isn't yours. then we can see. since everyone cries about in house dyno testing and so on. that would be an unbiased test to see results. as usual i'm sure they will be close ot the same..but for techincal sake and crybabies....someone please do it.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Vegeta Gti said:


> data is inconclusive until someone goes and has it done on their car on a shop dyno that isn't yours. then we can see. since everyone cries about in house dyno testing and so on. that would be an unbiased test to see results. as usual i'm sure they will be close ot the same..but for techincal sake and crybabies....someone please do it.


I will have some independent data to contribute in a week or so.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Great to finally see this Mani arrive, now after I see some independent data, I can now choose between this and the other manifolds that are out there !!!!!!!!

Regards Lenny


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

VW indahouse said:


> :beer:
> 
> For reference my stock smallport has;
> 
> ...


We supply 2 x 4mm, 2 x 8mm, and 1 x 12mm, as shown below. You also get 3 plugs for any unused ports.












carsluTT said:


> def want to see some photos and size of the runners for the large port setup. will an hemi 80mm t-body bolt right on to this manifold? is there an O-ring to seal the 2 half together. the stealth bungs are making me think about making a change. where are these being cast? usa, ca or other? any chance for us who buy one of the introductory specials being able to get machining of the W/M bosses taken care of? sure i could do it my self but your equipment is a touch nicer than the drill/hand tap raping id be doing.


Lot of questions! I'd be happy to answer them. 



The runners for the large port are almost identical, just with less of a taper. The ports are matched to the stock head.
An 80mm Hemi TB does bolt directly onto the TB flange.
There is a gasket that goes between the plenum and runners, which is included with the manifold.
The manifolds are manufactured by Grams Performance overseas. The manufacturer uses low-pressure die casting to ensure excellent quality and finish, and makes manifolds for a number of OEMs.
WMI bung machining is not included with the manifolds, unfortunately. We could do it at an additional cost if desired.



Vegeta Gti said:


> data is inconclusive until someone goes and has it done on their car on a shop dyno that isn't yours. then we can see. since everyone cries about in house dyno testing and so on. that would be an unbiased test to see results. as usual i'm sure they will be close ot the same..but for techincal sake and crybabies....someone please do it.


I wouldn't call it inconclusive, unless you're implying that we fudge dyno numbers. Data is data. 

I think we have a few customers with different turbo setups who plan on doing independent back-to-back dynos. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

4ceFed4 said:


> I will have some independent data to contribute in a week or so.


:beer:

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: 034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High-Flow Intake Mani...*



[email protected] said:


> [*]The runners for the large port are almost identical, just with less of a taper. The ports are matched to the stock head.


What are your thoughts on running the large port version on a small port head with a phenolic transition spacer?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Sold. Next Thursday I get paid, the order will be coming then.





4ceFed4 said:


> +22 HP up top is pretty impressive, and it looks like its really adding some serious torque on the top end as well. I'm still debating on your 70mm throttle body vs the 80mm Hemi. I'll be in touch soon :thumbup:


 :thumbup:

We shall see how good this manifold performs eace:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

suffocatemymind said:


> What are your thoughts on running the large port version on a small port head with a phenolic transition spacer?


Good question! I've been getting quite a few PMs about this.

If you plan on staying with a small port head, get the small port manifold.

If you have a small port head, but plan on upgrading or doing port work later on, get the large port one and use a phenolic transition spacer.

The transition from the runner to the port is smoother if you get the correct manifold for your head than if you use the 10mm transition our spacer provides. That being said, the difference is not likely to be measurable on a dyno, so if you have plans to upgrade, the large port with transition phenolic is a good option. :thumbup:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

whats a realistic ship date for a large runner manifold? 

just to double check the opening in these manifolds at the throttle bodies is large enough out of the box to flow properly with a 80mm TB? 

i am wondering if there will be any a gain with this manifold vs my custom built manifold using runners from a AEB motor and 1/3 the aeb plenum and 90% of a AMU plenum with a bit of smoothing/cleaning inside both before being welded together. also had a custom flange installed for the 80mm tb that is a straight shot w/ no ramping down/up for the tb. 

:beer:

i really dig this manifold just wonder if there is much to gain other than a easy way to run my WM into each of the runners.


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Subscribed. :beer:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> We shall see how good this manifold performs eace:


*GONZO*
With all the data we already have we will see if there is difference right away. Just hopefully I don't have to wait a year to receive the manifold. 

*034*
What's the projected ship date for the large port?


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

I know what shop I am visiting today! Wanna get a peak at this warlock


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: 034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High-Flow Intake Mani...*



[email protected] said:


> Good question! I've been getting quite a few PMs about this.
> 
> If you plan on staying with a small port head, get the small port manifold.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was thinking :thumbup:


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)

Any pictures of the bottom of the runners?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

carsluTT said:


> just to double check the opening in these manifolds at the throttle bodies is large enough out of the box to flow properly with a 80mm TB?
> 
> i am wondering if there will be any a gain with this manifold vs my custom built manifold using runners from a AEB motor and 1/3 the aeb plenum and 90% of a AMU plenum with a bit of smoothing/cleaning inside both before being welded together. also had a custom flange installed for the 80mm tb that is a straight shot w/ no ramping down/up for the tb.


Since the manifold inlet flange is meant to also accomodate the stock TB bolt pattern, a few millimeters of material would have to be removed to install something like an 80mm Hemi TB without a stepdown into the plenum. This is due to the amount of extra material needed to accommodate the stock bolt pattern.

Without any useable data about your custom manifold, I cannot guess at gains with this manifold. A back-to-back dyno would be your best bet.



Nevaeh_Speed said:


> What's the projected ship date for the large port?


Approximately 4 weeks. If you're in a huge rush for one, you could buy a small port one and do some porting.



GermaniuM said:


> Any pictures of the bottom of the runners?


Yeah, I posted pics of the WMI bosses here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nifold-***&p=83074228&viewfull=1#post83074228


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I can wait a month thats not bad. 

But does the 80 TB (Hemi) bolt directly up? I don't mind going dremel crazy.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: 034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High-Flow Intake Mani...*



Nevaeh_Speed said:


> I can wait a month thats not bad.
> 
> But does the 80 TB (Hemi) bolt directly up? I don't mind going dremel crazy.


Yes, the flange is tapped for both the stock and 80mm TB bolt patterns.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

are there plans to offer spacers for this manifold to increase plenum volume similar to how grams designed the "skunk" series manifolds? 




















is there any chance i could swing by norco and see one of these manifolds in person? i see grams address is not too far away from me. 

Grams Performance
2050 5th St.
Norco, CA 92860

thats a much shorter drive for me than making it to the holy land of the 034 lobby. next time i am up north ill make sure to stop by 034 :thumbup:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Hoping I have made the right decision, order placed
today for manifold, spacer, and 70mm throttle body

Regards Lenny

Ps Christmas has come early


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Ordered. Cant wait to test it out in two weeks at our next track event :thumbup:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

My buddy has one of the spacers on his civic, it's looks cool, but he also picked up a few ponies with it.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

carsluTT said:


> are there plans to offer spacers for this manifold to increase plenum volume similar to how grams designed the "skunk" series manifolds?
> 
> is there any chance i could swing by norco and see one of these manifolds in person? i see grams address is not too far away from me.
> 
> ...


Spacers to increase the plenum volume are a possibility, but will require some more testing. :thumbup:

I'll check with the folks at GRAMS and see if that's a possibility, and will send you a PM to let you know. 



leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Hoping I have made the right decision, order placed
> today for manifold, spacer, and 70mm throttle body


Thanks Lenny! We'll keep you posted on the status of the Big Port manifolds. 



[email protected] said:


> Ordered. Cant wait to test it out in two weeks at our next track event :thumbup:


Thank you for the order! Let us know how you like it!


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

*Ordered!*

Got one while the $ was still good. I was looking at SEM or IE, but 034 just did the head and I was happy with the quality there so I pulled the trigger on this one and saved a few bones!

Now its a matter of what to do for the next 4 weeks while I wait...:laugh:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

mattevandavis said:


> Now its a matter of what to do for the next 4 weeks while I wait...:laugh:


I just lol'd reading this due to my recent purchase from 034. Not trying to bash the guys/gals - seriously awesome products and I'm a happy camper over here - but there's a serious disconnect between their sales and shipping departments. My seemingly-simple order took THREE weeks of back-and-forth to fully arrive at my door, and _nothing_ would have happened if I didn't take the initiative to call/email (what seemed) daily.

Hopefully no one has to go through that with this sweet product. If I have any advice, it's: 1) take ETA's with a grain of salt (aka don't get your hopes up) and 2) do not order multiple options/things at once...haha for the love of all things holy, don't!

I wanted to post this to bring it to light to some of the others at 034 which may not have heard my story and to you guys so you don't get let down, frustrated, and confused. The big take away: your order IS there (somewhere) and things are a tad on the...slower...side of handling, but ultimately you'll be impressed with what you get :thumbup:

Back to topic...


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Spacers to increase the plenum volume are a possibility, but will require some more testing. :thumbup:
> 
> I'll check with the folks at GRAMS and see if that's a possibility, and will send you a PM to let you know.



sounds good, i'm on the fence of pulling the trigger on ordering one or not. depending on a few answers i just may have to start modding my "finished" project car ha ha

:beer:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

suffocatemymind said:


> I just lol'd reading this due to my recent purchase from 034. Not trying to bash the guys/gals - seriously awesome products and I'm a happy camper over here - but there's a serious disconnect between their sales and shipping departments. My seemingly-simple order took THREE weeks of back-and-forth to fully arrive at my door, and _nothing_ would have happened if I didn't take the initiative to call/email (what seemed) daily.
> 
> Hopefully no one has to go through that with this sweet product. If I have any advice, it's: 1) take ETA's with a grain of salt (aka don't get your hopes up) and 2) do not order multiple options/things at once...haha for the love of all things holy, don't!
> 
> ...


Oh please 034, don't do this tooooooo me, I've waited a long
time for these pieces, to finish my Bug

Regards Lenny


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Oh please 034, don't do this tooooooo me, I've waited a long
> time for these pieces, to finish my Bug
> 
> Regards Lenny


I was told on Tuesday morning that mine would ship in 1-2 business days. Here we are on Friday and my order is still processing according to their website. I have a busy calendar of race events through the end of October, if this manifold doesn't come soon I can easily see it getting moved to the winter to do list.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

suffocatemymind said:


> I just lol'd reading this due to my recent purchase from 034. Not trying to bash the guys/gals - seriously awesome products and I'm a happy camper over here - but there's a serious disconnect between their sales and shipping departments. My seemingly-simple order took THREE weeks of back-and-forth to fully arrive at my door, and _nothing_ would have happened if I didn't take the initiative to call/email (what seemed) daily.
> 
> Hopefully no one has to go through that with this sweet product. If I have any advice, it's: 1) take ETA's with a grain of salt (aka don't get your hopes up) and 2) do not order multiple options/things at once...haha for the love of all things holy, don't!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your issue with the order! We had some inventory issues with a couple of the parts that we needed to resolve. Most orders ship within 1-2 business days of purchase. :thumbup:



leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Oh please 034, don't do this tooooooo me, I've waited a long
> time for these pieces, to finish my Bug
> 
> Regards Lenny


The ETA for the Big Port manifolds is approximately 4 weeks, as stated earlier. Once I have an exact date, I will let you know. 



4ceFed4 said:


> I was told on Tuesday morning that mine would ship in 1-2 business days. Here we are on Friday and my order is still processing according to their website. I have a busy calendar of race events through the end of October, if this manifold doesn't come soon I can easily see it getting moved to the winter to do list.


The "processing" status on the website doesn't necessarily mean it hasn't shipped; I'll check to see if there's a tracking number for you.


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The "processing" status on the website doesn't necessarily mean it hasn't shipped; I'll check to see if there's a tracking number for you.


Now that's what I'm talking about :thumbup:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi, just a quick question. What is the plenum to runner gasket made of, and is it reusable ?
As the idea of being able to rotate the plenum, for use with different intercooler setups interests
me.

Regards Lenny


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

carsluTT said:


> are there plans to offer spacers for this manifold to increase plenum volume similar to how grams designed the "skunk" series manifolds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this would make it sellable for me.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't call it inconclusive, unless you're implying that we fudge dyno numbers. Data is data.
> 
> I think we have a few customers with different turbo setups who plan on doing independent back-to-back dynos. :thumbup:



nope. it's just more reliable and solid to see results on a customer car who bought it and had it thrown on after what they were previously running. then no one can speculate.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> The "processing" status on the website doesn't necessarily mean it hasn't shipped; I'll check to see if there's a tracking number for you.


Can you PM me an update if you have one?


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

Manifold looks great! Glad to see new products still being developed for this aging platform


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

So roughly three weeks away for big port delivery? That is the answer I need before I add to cart.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

It's almost been 12 hours no reply, maybe in another 12 hours I will get one.:laugh:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> It's almost been 12 hours no reply, maybe in another 12 hours I will get one.:laugh:


I've been waiting over a week now to get a tracking number on my order which was supposed to ship last Tuesday or Wednesday. Maybe they are traveling to H2O or something


----------



## bb-tt (Jul 2, 2013)

*lol*

I waited a month for an sai blockoff plate that I ended up making myself because I got tired of waiting. To be Fair Fed EX lost it but after two weeks of not receiving requested to canx order and they would not. Long story short anyone need a block off plate?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

$558.33 spent, This better be worth it. :laugh:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

4ceFed4 said:


> I've been waiting over a week now to get a tracking number on my order which was supposed to ship last Tuesday or Wednesday. Maybe they are traveling to H2O or something


Jeff,

Sorry for the delay; I've been out of the office at the track for a few days. Your manifold should be there tomorrow, and I've PMed you tracking info. :thumbup:



Nevaeh_Speed said:


> So roughly three weeks away for big port delivery? That is the answer I need before I add to cart.


Yes, late October or so.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Has anone received their manifold yet ? If so get some pics up please

Regards Lenny


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Sorry for the delay; I've been out of the office at the track for a few days. Your manifold should be there tomorrow, and I've PMed you tracking info. :thumbup:
> .


Looks like it went out this past Monday, thanks for checking into it :thumbup:

I am down at H2Oi until late Monday, once I get back I'll snap some pics and find some time to install it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Mine showed up today!!! Should be able to get it installed tonight. Should go a good way to helping hunt down those pesky GT3's 


























:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Curious, if this would clear the hood of a mk2 ?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Curious, if this would clear the hood of a mk2 ?


as i have said to many people before..in MK1/2/3 with 20v...it's all about how you make the mounts or who made your mounts. my SEM with 80mm and IE rail fit fine without hitting anything.


so it can def fit.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

Vegeta Gti said:


> as i have said to many people before..in MK1/2/3 with 20v...it's all about how you make the mounts or who made your mounts. my SEM with 80mm and IE rail fit fine without hitting anything.
> 
> 
> so it can def fit.:beer:


:beer:

So how you been duder?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Now how will a transverse mani fit on a audi a4? will it even fit?


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

codergfx said:


> Now how will a transverse mani fit on a audi a4? will it even fit?


Doesn't work man. Not even close


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Come on, there must be more out there who have received their manifolds, more pics please

Regards Lenny


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Come on, there must be more out there who have received their manifolds, more pics please
> 
> Regards Lenny


Finished the install last night


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Finished the install last night


She's a bute Clark.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks nice, Im waiting on the large port version, so hope to have it before the end Oct !!

Regards Lenny



ps are you running your standard throttle body ?


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Any butt dyno results to share?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Looks nice, Im waiting on the large port version, so hope to have it before the end Oct !!
> 
> Regards Lenny
> 
> ps are you running your standard throttle body ?


Yep, stock TB. Did not want to have to redo a TB map prior to this weeks track events.



woodywoods86 said:


> Any butt dyno results to share?


So far the pull from 5-7k is much much better. I will know more once I hit Lime Rock on Friday


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the orders! :thumbup:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Runners look short. Hopefully it's just the shot of the picture. I love TQ, and don't wanna lose the little bit these motors make.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

their short like the IE


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> their short like the IE


Do you have dimensions or are you just speculating? Even if they are shorter than say, SEM, I wonder if that's "balanced out" by the plenum volume used?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

suffocatemymind said:


> Do you have dimensions or are you just speculating? Even if they are shorter than say, SEM, I wonder if that's "balanced out" by the plenum volume used?


All I said is that they are short. In the previous thread the runner length was stated and compared to other manifolds including stock. Don't look into my comment any further

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

My small port manifold arrived on Friday, unpacked it and took some pictures yesterday after returning from H2Oi.









































































ic:


----------



## KentGTiKR (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks neat. I wish I could have one on my 20vt


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Lookin good, getting excited now for my own to arrive

Regards Lenny


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Are the two holes on the bottom in the middle of the 2 and 3 runners threaded?


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> All I said is that they are short. In the previous thread the runner length was stated and compared to other manifolds including stock. Don't look into my comment any further
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


It was a reasonable question to ask, especially since many people, including yourself (assuming this since you're running SEM), don't have one. Saying something is "short" means absolutely nothing nothing unless it's being compared to something else. Don't look into the question any further...definitely not bashing :thumbup:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm running the xcessive plenum with aeb runners currently, thats why i asked. I order one of these anyhow.:wave:

Still wanna know if the holes on the bottom are threaded?:laugh:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Still wanna know if the holes on the bottom are threaded?:laugh:


I'm pretty sure they were, the manifold is back in the box out in the garage, so I'll chime back in if for some reason they aren't.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

suffocatemymind said:


> It was a reasonable question to ask, especially since many people, including yourself (assuming this since you're running SEM), don't have one. Saying something is "short" means absolutely nothing nothing unless it's being compared to something else. Don't look into the question any further...definitely not bashing :thumbup:



Thank you sir :] I will have my hands on one very soon actually, and when i install it i will give a measurement unless someone else wants to go ahead and post that, but I do believe it was stated in a previous thread, the length of the runners and so forth. But having installed many skunk manifolds for friends..they are always short.

About the Skunk 2 Design:

- The plenum is a 1.85L as Lazslo mentioned, a bit too small if you ask me. It's a generic design for other platforms. 
- Runners are short for high rev's, similar to the ones they use for Honda and if you noticed they converge towards to the base of the plenum. Skunk uses this method in an effort to equalize flow to each runner. This is more catered towards Naturally aspirated applications. Look closely and the injector placement on runners 1 & 4 are a bit awkward relative to the flow of the runner.
- The v-stacks are not v-stacks, rather protruding radii.

One of the major reasons why SEM's intake performs as well as it does is because of the perfectly round runners right up until it needs to transition. The flow efficiency of a round cross section profile is much more efficient than an obround profile and this is because an obround profile has more perimeter. This reduces the effective flow gradient. A round profile minimizes this, and with the length of the SEM Runners, it helps produce pressure on the intake valve from the stacked up kinetic energy.

Just some tech info, some may want to know and it may be useful and the manifold may be what they want, Like others I like my torque, especially down low. This is why I didn't go with the IE either, especially after seeing the difference and feeling the difference of both vs stock. By no means am I saying it's junk or crap. Just clarifying things some people want to know. Flame away on me lol that's the usual here anyway. 

Food for though:beer:

Everyone should know the differences these characteristics make


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Let me also clarify it will be an improvement over stock obviously, and for those who have a tuner who can tweak for it or maestro or standalone, it can be used to a better extent. 

this isn't a bash, but insight and awareness. many will be pleased as going from stock to anything will be very nice. but too many make things that will be the best alla round, when they are clearly more for this or that but of course the improvements will be shared across the range...just a lot more to the right, etc


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Let me also clarify it will be an improvement over stock obviously, and for those who have a tuner who can tweak for it or maestro or standalone, it can be used to a better extent.
> 
> this isn't a bash, but insight and awareness. many will be pleased as going from stock to anything will be very nice. but too many make things that will be the best alla round, when they are clearly more for this or that but of course the improvements will be shared across the range...just a lot more to the right, etc


I appreciate the info. It is amazing the design subtleties that make a difference. What I would want to know is how much? 1hp? 50hp? Id Ssume that it is relevant to the setup and intent. I would assume a drag car would want the Nth degree of advantage. What about the casual enthusiasts like myself? Does anyone have dyno comparisons to rmr, skunk, and/or SEM?
Im not trying to start bashing either, just doing some learning and asking some q's since you seem to know.
I did purchase mine already, but I doubt my butt dyno will know. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Thank you sir :] I will have my hands on one very soon actually, and when i install it i will give a measurement unless someone else wants to go ahead and post that, but I do believe it was stated in a previous thread, the length of the runners and so forth. But having installed many skunk manifolds for friends..they are always short.
> 
> About the Skunk 2 Design:
> 
> ...


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Thank you sir :] I will have my hands on one very soon actually, and when i install it i will give a measurement unless someone else wants to go ahead and post that, but I do believe it was stated in a previous thread, the length of the runners and so forth. But having installed many skunk manifolds for friends..they are always short.
> 
> About the Skunk 2 Design:
> 
> ...


Excellent info here :beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Let me also clarify it will be an improvement over stock obviously, and for those who have a tuner who can tweak for it or maestro or standalone, it can be used to a better extent.
> 
> this isn't a bash, but insight and awareness. many will be pleased as going from stock to anything will be very nice. but too many make things that will be the best alla round, when they are clearly more for this or that but of course the improvements will be shared across the range...just a lot more to the right, etc



Exactly! Increasing plenum size alone, will yield pretty big gains over a stock intake manifold. 



mattevandavis said:


> I appreciate the info. It is amazing the design subtleties that make a difference. What I would want to know is how much? 1hp? 50hp? Id Ssume that it is relevant to the setup and intent. I would assume a drag car would want the Nth degree of advantage. What about the casual enthusiasts like myself? Does anyone have dyno comparisons to rmr, skunk, and/or SEM?
> Im not trying to start bashing either, just doing some learning and asking some q's since you seem to know.
> I did purchase mine already, but I doubt my butt dyno will know.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Now, when you start comparing SEM/RMR/034/IE etc, then that's another story. Skunk never made a manifold for 1.8T you can call the 034 mani that if you want. What will be the difference is transient boost response lower in the RPM's. Up top they will respond similarly and the gains up top will be maximized by RPM which in turn is based on plenum size generally speaking.


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

18T_BT said:


> Now, when you start comparing SEM/RMR/034/IE etc, then that's another story. Skunk never made a manifold for 1.8T you can call the 034 mani that if you want. What will be the difference is transient boost response lower in the RPM's. Up top they will respond similarly and the gains up top will be maximized by RPM which in turn is based on plenum size generally speaking.


So the middle will be different but the top will be the same is what im reading?
If that is thw case what provides the best tq curve?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 337tizzle (Jun 6, 2004)

i have awp motor and running some basic bolt on's. the small port is the correct one for my motor and what other parts gaskets and such would i need to get for install thx


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

4ceFed4 said:


> My small port manifold arrived on Friday, unpacked it and took some pictures yesterday after returning from H2Oi.


Looking good Jeff, now get it installed!

Took the TT out earlier today and its definitely a significant improvement on just the butt dyno. :thumbup:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good Jeff, now get it installed!
> 
> Took the TT out earlier today and its definitely a significant improvement on just the butt dyno. :thumbup:


I'm trying to get Doug to work on that right away :laugh:

Unfortunately it's 2nd tier on the list of items that needs to get done before next weekend, hopefully I get to it before then.

Are you heading to LRP or was that just Noah? That TT must be a blast, we should link up for a track day next year :thumbup:


----------



## I_Run_The_AV (Mar 14, 2013)

carsluTT said:


> are there plans to offer spacers for this manifold to increase plenum volume similar to how grams designed the "skunk" series manifolds?



This would be a nice option to have incase someone upgrade from a bolt on setup to a big turbo.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

I_Run_The_AV said:


> This would be a nice option to have incase someone upgrade from a bolt on setup to a big turbo.


That plenum is big enough; unless you're planning gt35+ BIG


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

I can't wait to get mine! Will be ordering very soon!


----------



## I_Run_The_AV (Mar 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That plenum is big enough; unless you're planning gt35+ BIG


Thanks Jeff, but I wouldn't be asking if I didn't think I would be needing it. Coming from a gt3076r to a GTX3076r which according to Garrett out flows the the standard gt3582r.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

I_Run_The_AV said:


> Thanks Jeff, but I wouldn't be asking if I didn't think I would be needing it. Coming from a gt3076r to a GTX3076r which according to Garrett out flows the the standard gt3582r.


In that case; I totally feel where you're coming from:beer:

I'm curious as wellopcorn:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good Jeff, now get it installed!
> 
> Took the TT out earlier today and its definitely a significant improvement on just the butt dyno. :thumbup:


Well any more info ref how the new manifold is doing ??

Regards Lenny


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Well any more info ref how the new manifold is doing ??
> 
> Regards Lenny


Lenny,

The manifold was a huge improvement on power delivery between 5k to 7k. Typical speeds on the front straight on Lime Rock was about 120mph after a few laps (running 9/10ths would yield 130). 125-127 is what I am seeing now, but due to not having enough brake power to scrub off the speed increase without having lots of excitement. 

To yield 130mph on the straight I had to enter the straight at 95mph-100mph. Entering it at 80mph I was still able to hit 130mph. I figure at this rate once I toss on the Boxster calipers and entering the straight at 100mph, 135-137ish should not be a problem lap after lap. That puts me in the heavy modified 996 GT3 trap speeds and brake zones.

I would say on my current setup 20-25whp easy gain.

TT-225 Quattro 
K04-022 (21psi)
42DD Intake
42DD 3" Down-pipe and test pipe
MM Evo Valve
034 Intake Manifold w/insulator (seeing 88-92*F for manifold temps)
Forge Wastegate actuator
380cc injectors @ 4.0 Bar
Eurodyne
Tyrolsport Dual SMIC
Forge Inlet
N75J


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lenny,
> 
> The manifold was a huge improvement on power delivery between 5k to 7k. Typical speeds on the front straight on Lime Rock was about 120mph after a few laps (running 9/10ths would yield 130). 125-127 is what I am seeing now, but due to not having enough brake power to scrub off the speed increase without having lots of excitement.
> 
> ...


Why are you running the n75 j valve? Just curious


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Why are you running the n75 j valve? Just curious


Found it to work the best with the file :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Found it to work the best with the file :thumbup:


What file are you running? Curious


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: 034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High-Flow Intake Manifo*

A slightly tweaked file from Tapp :beer: 

247awhp 299awtq last year prior to the manifold.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Got this manifold installed over the weekend, the install was not as straight forward as I was hoping and I couldn't get anything other than the stock throttle body to fit. I'll be running it on the track next weekend and on the dyno the weekend after that, so more feedback from me shortly.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: 034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High-Flow Intake Manifo*



4ceFed4 said:


> Got this manifold installed over the weekend, the install was not as straight forward as I was hoping and I couldn't get anything other than the stock throttle body to fit. I'll be running it on the track next weekend and on the dyno the weekend after that, so more feedback from me shortly.


Drivers side config? The angle of the throttle body mounting in order to make it better for FMIC piping, I found to be a bit of a PITA as it requires some re-doing of the stock coupler in order to do.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Drivers side config? The angle of the throttle body mounting in order to make it better for FMIC piping, I found to be a bit of a PITA as it requires some re-doing of the stock coupler in order to do.


Passenger side, but same issue. I ended up pulling the front bumper and had to readjust all of the boost pipe couplers to get the right approach angle and distance for the new position of the throttle body.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*4ceFed4*












I'm also going passenger side, so I would like to see what problems you ran into.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes guys, more pics please

Regards Lenny


----------



## superkarl (Dec 18, 2012)

They cant cater for everyones fmic/boost pipe config. 
Hardly a con to the manifold is it


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

superkarl said:


> They cant cater for everyones fmic/boost pipe config.
> Hardly a con to the manifold is it


I agree, but if you call something a direct fit replacement for the stock unit it should at least be close to where the stock throttle body was positioned. To reuse the stock boost routing I had to move a bunch of things around and then add a 45 degree coupler to the mix. I am waiting for Lazlo to respond to a PM I sent him on Saturday before posting any pics or going into other issues.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, the 70mm throttle body available as an option on this kit, is the 70mm the ID ( internal diameter ) or the OD ( outside diameter ) as I need to change silicone hose from intercooler to throttle body, when this manifold arrives

Regards Lenny


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Ok, the 70mm throttle body available as an option on this kit, is the 70mm the ID ( internal diameter ) or the OD ( outside diameter ) as I need to change silicone hose from intercooler to throttle body, when this manifold arrives
> 
> Regards Lenny


That's the ID of the TB. The OD is ~76 mm.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That's the ID of the TB. The OD is ~76 mm.


This is the Mercedes TB body, right?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This is the Mercedes TB body, right?


 No, it's an aftermarket TB made by GRAMS specifically for the 1.8T.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That's the ID of the TB. The OD is ~76 mm.


Cheers for this reply, I was also interested if the gasket that comes with the kit, is a reusable type

Regards Lenny


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Cheers for this reply, I was also interested if the gasket that comes with the kit, is a reusable type


Yes, it is reusable. Replacements are available if yours gets damaged.


----------



## buubba (Feb 19, 2012)

Is there anyone who is going to order the manifold and could take one extra and act as a middleman? I know they ship internationally, but would need a private guy to ship it.. Plese pm me..


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Bump! Tomorrow is the last day to pre-order. 

Big Port Manifolds will be ready in approximately 2.5 weeks. :thumbup:



buubba said:


> Is there anyone who is going to order the manifold and could take one extra and act as a middleman? I know they ship internationally, but would need a private guy to ship it.. Plese pm me..


PM sent!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Sep 17, 2013)

It's nice to see more options in the market. Looks like a quality piece:thumbup:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

So mine is getting close now, Oh Yeah, starting to 
get excited !!!!

Regards Lenny


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok guys, any rolling road figures yet on this mani ?????? 

Regards Lenny


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

Did someone say HP!?!?!?

Where's my manifold Rhonda?!?


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Some more pics please guys, and even better some BHP figures, to include
engine info and spec

Regards Lenny


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

My 2.5 week wait is almost over! Then the the unknown amount of weeks till I get my ass in gear to finishing the reassembly. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Come on guys, some dyno results, and more pics

Regards Lenny


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Lenny,
> 
> The manifold was a huge improvement on power delivery between 5k to 7k. Typical speeds on the front straight on Lime Rock was about 120mph after a few laps (running 9/10ths would yield 130). 125-127 is what I am seeing now, but due to not having enough brake power to scrub off the speed increase without having lots of excitement.
> 
> ...


Well, hows things going with the new mani ? have you had her on the rollers yet (bhp).
Still awaiting mine to arrive !!

Regards Lenny


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

The bead roller is done. Just need an intake to get this buttoned up. Waiting like a kid at Christmas. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

4ceFed4 said:


> I agree, but if you call something a direct fit replacement for the stock unit it should at least be close to where the stock throttle body was positioned. To reuse the stock boost routing I had to move a bunch of things around and then add a 45 degree coupler to the mix. I am waiting for Lazlo to respond to a PM I sent him on Saturday before posting any pics or going into other issues.



How are things now ref mani ??


Regards Lenny


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*[email protected]*


I'm still waiting on a response to my email I sent you guys two weeks ago. Please contact me. Order #67388


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> How are things now ref mani ??
> 
> 
> Regards Lenny


Still TBD. 

Lazlo I PM'd you a couple of times about the torque spec for the bolts securing the manifold halves together. Have you been able to get an answer about that?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> I'm still waiting on a response to my email I sent you guys two weeks ago. Please contact me. Order #67388


Send me a PM or email, and let me know who you contacted here. I've been out of the office for a few days, but don't see anything from you.



4ceFed4 said:


> Lazlo I PM'd you a couple of times about the torque spec for the bolts securing the manifold halves together. Have you been able to get an answer about that?


PM replied. Sorry for the delay, I've been out of the office.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

4ceFed4 said:


> Still TBD.
> 
> Lazlo I PM'd you a couple of times about the torque spec for the bolts securing the manifold halves together. Have you been able to get an answer about that?


def post up any torque specs for this manifold!.. i dont see publicly posted Assembly information.

thanks


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

carsluTT said:


> def post up any torque specs for this manifold!.. i dont see publicly posted Assembly information.
> 
> thanks


~8 ft-lbs is the official word


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Anybody get the big port version yet? or did those ship?


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Dubstuning said:


> Anybody get the big port version yet? or did those ship?



Very good question, as Im still waiting on mine as well !!!!!!!!!!!!

Regards Lenny


----------



## I_Run_The_AV (Mar 14, 2013)

mum's the word...

I asked for a refund but was denied, but I let my bank take over... No large port for anyone yet? Yeah by the cricket noises I would say no. :laugh:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The large port manifolds are here, packed up, and will be shipping out on Monday! :thumbup:


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Send me a PM or email, and let me know who you contacted here. I've been out of the office for a few days, but don't see anything from you.




PM sent


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

Got mine today! Would have got it Friday but wasn't home and had to sign the ticket. Now on to the custom intake pipes.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

mattevandavis said:


> Got mine today! Would have got it Friday but wasn't home and had to sign the ticket. Now on to the custom intake pipes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Pics please

Regards Lenny


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Pics please
> 
> Regards Lenny


What exactly is it you want pix of? It looks just like the ones 034 has posted. If you want something specific hit me up.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

**** INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL: 034Motorsport Transverse 1.8T High-Flow Intake Mani...*

I can still get this deal right? As it's shown active at the top.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

I think my order is finally on its way to me, Oh Yeah

Regards Lenny


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

still no dyno's...and i know there are a couple people with am SEM and an 034....that could do a comparison.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Vegeta Gti said:


> still no dyno's...and i know there are a couple people with am SEM and an 034....that could do a comparison.


We casually refer to ourselves as manifold whores


----------



## PianomanGTI (Jan 9, 2008)

I love mine. It has been on the car about two months now. I'm running a gtx 2867r at 18ibs and the car made just over 20whp more with the manifold. I cannot remember torque numbers, but I have been very pleased with the performance.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> still no dyno's...and i know there are a couple people with am SEM and an 034....that could do a comparison.


FWIW, we gave a couple of early adopters (large and small port) an additional incentive for independent before and after dyno testing. 

Unfortunately nobody has followed through with charts. :banghead:


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok all, my package arrived at last, looks very well put together. I ordered the large port head with 70mm throttle body,
but have no gasket to fit between these two parts ?
So who now do I contact to receive this part, or is it a ready available part from any source ?

Regards Lenny


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

No pix and dyno yet Lenny? 
I think you will find it was worth the wait. I was happy with mine. In all seriousness I'd love to see a pic of it installed. It's always nice to see different setups.

Merry Christmas!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

My setup wil not be installed until sometime in Jan,
having the large port cylinder head rebuilt.
Will post pics as soon as it is in my Bug.

Regards Lenny


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

Mine came back 2 months ago. Just re routing the intake. 2.5 from turbo 3 from ic to tb. Drivers side intake. It's a chore. I will post my home made bead roller in a future post.

I have installed the intake though. It is the crown jewel of a year of work.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Ok all, my package arrived at last, looks very well put together. I ordered the large port head with 70mm throttle body,
> but have no gasket to fit between these two parts ?
> So who now do I contact to receive this part, or is it a ready available part from any source ?
> 
> Regards Lenny


Hi Lenny,

Sorry, I just saw this post! You can use the stock gasket; that's what they are designed for.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Laszlo,

FYI to use the stock 380cc Audi TT injectors, you need .1875" spacers. Loctite (blue) the screws too, the tapped sections for the rail are on the "+" side of dimensional tolerance allowing a little easier threading in and can loosen up under a couple track days. 

-Noah


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

DeckManDubs said:


> Laszlo,
> 
> FYI to use the stock 380cc Audi TT injectors, you need .1875" spacers. Loctite (blue) the screws too, the tapped sections for the rail are on the "+" side of dimensional tolerance allowing a little easier threading in and can loosen up under a couple track days.
> 
> -Noah


Mine went in pretty snugly. Could be done by hand but not easily. I am using aftermarket stainless. Either way I would use the blue Locktite on all intake bolts.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Pic of new mani just test fitting

Regards Lenny


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Its a real tight fit, especially the intercooler to throttle body hose !!

Regards Lenny


----------



## mattevandavis (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks good Lenny.
Here is what I have been working on. That is 3" pipe coming into the tb. Ignore the messy garage an engine bay. 





































Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Looking good Matt

Regards Lenny


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

<a href="http://s348.photobucket.com/user/leonardodecappuccino/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/17FF7D30-F795-4C1D-AA22-827E3B8D33EB_zps43zpdmrs.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i348.photobucket.com/albums/q338/leonardodecappuccino/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/17FF7D30-F795-4C1D-AA22-827E3B8D33EB_zps43zpdmrs.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 17FF7D30-F795-4C1D-AA22-827E3B8D33EB_zps43zpdmrs.jpg"/></a>
Really looking forward to having this up and running soon

Regards Lenny


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:

*034Motorsport High Flow Intake Manifold, Transverse 1.8T*


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *034Motorsport High Flow Intake Manifold, Transverse 1.8T*


Hi Laszlo, sent you an email about a customer service request.

Luis


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Hi Laszlo, sent you an email about a customer service request.
> 
> Luis


Replied!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

Damn it! I have been waiting for this! Can you tell me when they go on sale again???? I need one!


----------



## Wolfpack2008rf (Jan 23, 2012)

*Question*

Will this be on sale again for the intro price again??


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Wolfpack2008rf said:


> Will this be on sale again for the intro price again??


Unfortunately they will not be available at the interlocutory price again. 

The manifolds do now feature threaded provisions for the factory-style injector bungs, and GRAMS has put some tighter QC measures in place to ensure that the manifolds have a better, more consistent finish.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

i am happy with mine!......










the W/M bungs made injector install easy.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

where in riverside carslutt?

have you driven with it on? or just installed it? what about other units?


----------

